# Bulova Moon Watch 98a186 vs 96b251



## markkinnj

Hi everyone,

So I was highly anticipating the launch of the Original bulova moonwatch 96b251 since the day they announced it. I waited some time, and my dad ended up surprising me with it for Christmas. It has become easily my favorite watch in my collection for sentimental reasons, plus I genuinely loved it prior to him gifting it to me.

Here is mine:









First off, I can say this watch is meant for a NATO, if that's your thing. I LOVE the NATO that comes with it, but I do not want to damage it. So now I'm after a nice NATO to put it on.

Anyways, I was also highly anticipating the new release of the Bulova Moonwatch 98a186. I just love the new updated "vintage" logo, the deletion of the date (which, enthusiasts apparently asked for), and the black case. I am also HIGHLY looking forward to the new black leather NATO. It's honestly the best leather NATO style strap I've seen. I'm hoping it's as comfortable as it looks.

A blog to watch, posted a killer first hands on review of the new watch. I'm blown away. I think I need it as well. Obviously my 96b251 will not be replaced... but is anyone else wanting to pick this one up as well!?










I find it just works so well. As said in the article, Bulova is calling the moonwatch the first of its "archives" model. So what will we see next? I'm not a huge fan of bulova besides some vintage stuff and the moon, but I am excited to see. This new moon watch is honestly amazing looking IMO. And I will be adding it into my collection as well.

TLDR: 
The new blacked out moonwatch had the vintage logo, no date, and a killer leather NATO. It looks to be a stunning watch. Anyone else adding it into their collections?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

If I had the money to burn, I'd buy one of each, swap the dial/movement between the two, and put the stainless steel one on a reproduction NASA strap. Instant $1.65 million watch for about $1000.


----------



## markkinnj

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> If I had the money to burn, I'd buy one of each, swap the dial/movement between the two, and put the stainless steel one on a reproduction NASA strap. Instant $1.65 million watch for about $1000.


That's what I have a buddy wanting to do. I am going to wait for the initial impressions to wear off before I hunt. I was stalking prices left and right on the silver when it first came out and it got to 275ish on amazon around the holidays. I'd assume the black will do something similar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra7k

Bought the BMW late April and it's barely left my wrist since then. I do love this black out version with no date (!!!), so I will likely look for a deal before pulling the trigger on this beauty. Never thought I'd consider owning a variation on a watch I already own...but I guess this is it.


----------



## Pmnealhsd

Can I ask what what brand that brown rally strap is? Looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj

ultra7k said:


> Bought the BMW late April and it's barely left my wrist since then. I do love this black out version with no date (!!!), so I will likely look for a deal before pulling the trigger on this beauty. Never thought I'd consider owning a variation on a watch I already own...but I guess this is it.


At first, I was like hmm.. you bought a new BMW and it hasn't left your wrist!? 

I actually hate variation in watches, as if I like something enough, I probably would like it in all the colors/combos. I guess it's a bit of OCD? I like all the same style linen shirt, so had to buy them all . Just watches are a bit more right? Lol

I agree, the ND and the new "vintage" style logo is what does it for more. I prefer the older style bulova logo on it, it fits so much more on the watch.

May I ask what strap you're wearing yours on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007

I like everything new about it, except for the black case color.


----------



## markkinnj

thedonn007 said:


> I like everything new about it, except for the black case color.


Well... you can do what's said above!  yeah, it seems it's a hit or miss. Black watches seem to be very black/white

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.T.

I like the look of the new version. Then I noticed you're at 6% battery and can't get past that. Dude, charge your phone!! lol


----------



## markkinnj

V.I.T. said:


> I like the look of the new version. Then I noticed you're at 6% battery and can't get past that. Dude, charge your phone!! lol


:rofl: I like to run my phone into the ground every night! I like to live on the edge 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

Interesting. I was unaware they came out with a new one. I think it does look better without the date window and the dial has a nice classic design. Not into all black watches myself but its not that bad either. One Stainless version for me is enough. Its lost its 'heritage' look that the earlier Stainless version gave it. Just another large heavy Chronograph now. But for the price and accuracy, its a pretty good deal for those that want one.|>


----------



## RLCodispoti

I saw the new black case version the other day and it got me searching for the previous stainless version, on the hunt for one at the sub $300 mark currently and I'll definitely be interested in the black version when it's released. I think it's a fantastic looking watch that could serve well as a daily beater - to me it's a cheap way to get something that looks like a speedmaster without being afraid of damaging it.


----------



## markkinnj

minuteman62 said:


> Interesting. I was unaware they came out with a new one. I think it does look better without the date window and the dial has a nice classic design. Not into all black watches myself but its not that bad either. One Stainless version for me is enough. Its lost its 'heritage' look that the earlier Stainless version gave it. Just another large heavy Chronograph now. But for the price and accuracy, its a pretty good deal for those that want one.|>


Yeah, I agree it did. But... it conformed to the masses with the size. But I think it wears very nicely!! It's a smaller 45 due to its lugs, but does wear thick. I agree it is a great deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj

RLCodispoti said:


> I saw the new black case version the other day and it got me searching for the previous stainless version, on the hunt for one at the sub $300 mark currently and I'll definitely be interested in the black version when it's released. I think it's a fantastic looking watch that could serve well as a daily beater - to me it's a cheap way to get something that looks like a speedmaster without being afraid of damaging it.


Yeah! It don't think it'll "replace" a speedy, have had one myself,, but it's a great addition. Pay close attention to Amazon. They float around $300. Drop to $270, every so often. My friend just picked one up on here actually for $280 "gently"'used. I'd rather buy new for that, but just take your time. You'll find it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Hopefully the price of new Black Ion version will come down as much as the steel one has.

22mm leather squeezed onto 20mm lugs


----------



## markkinnj

yankeexpress said:


> Hopefully the price of new Black Ion version will come down as much as the steel one has.
> 
> 22mm leather squeezed onto 20mm lugs


I hope it does as well. Looks great! I do wish these had larger lug width. But , nothing you can do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins

I wish they would make one 40-42mm


----------



## Siwash

. . . or merely 40 mm. In fact, I wrote the Bulova president noting they were leaving nickles on the table by not offering a regular sized version.


----------



## markkinnj

solchitlins said:


> I wish they would make one 40-42mm


I agree, and think many more people would buy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

And the all Black has landed. 
https://www.bulova.com/products/98a186


----------



## johnMcKlane

too big !


----------



## Siwash

Yes, too big. They need one for regular seven inch wrists, something around 40-42mm tops.

I live in the midwest, and the gargantuan mega-watch, clock-wrist fad has never hit here, nor has the "men wearing camp bracelets" thing. Just normal size works okay for me.

I suppose the all-black model is easier to make since the tooling's already in place for the large moonwatch.


----------

